# Canned hominy--- uses for: other than pozole



## cave76 (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm looking for some fairly easy recipes using canned hominy (not grits).
Not pozole----although I do make that and love  it.

It doesn't even necessarily have to be Mexican "flavored".


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 22, 2013)

I think Kathleen just heats it and eats it with some butter on it (like grits)...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2013)

I just heat it and eat it with s&p...yum!!!


----------



## forty_caliber (Dec 22, 2013)

Drain the can and whizz up the kernels in a blender.  Drizzle in a little olive oil while it's going.  Serve as a dip like hummus. 

.40


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 22, 2013)

forty_caliber said:


> Drain the can and whizz up the kernels in a blender.  Drizzle in a little olive oil while it's going.  Serve as a dip like hummus.
> 
> .40



You can also use this dip as a sandwich or wrap spread. I'd add some seasoning to it. Maybe garlic powder, cumin, ground coriander, salt and a little cayenne pepper.


----------



## cave76 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for the tips, guys and gals.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 26, 2014)

I finally opened the can of white hominy I had in the cupboard--thought I'd do a quick posole. The can had been there for about 5-6 months. I've only made posole with blue hominy that I have soaked 24-48 hours. I have to say, the white canned hominy went in the chicken feed bucket. That is really gross stuff if you've every soaked and cooked dried hominy. Sorry, but I won't ever think about using canned hominy again--sort of like canned peas.


----------



## Somebunny (May 26, 2014)

Some folks may think this is weird, but my mom used to heat it with evaporated milk, butter and salt and pepper.  She probably drained some of the liquid, I do whenever I have done it.    I guess I have nothing to compare to, as I have never used the "blue" dry hominy.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 27, 2014)

Canned Hominy adds great flavor to chili.  It's also what you use for corn chowder.  Of course it can be used in Posole'.  It has a flavor similar to fresh corn tortillas, or tamale dough, with the texture of beans.  I would even think it could be mashed and added to refried beans.  Don't use it where you would use sweet corn.  But I can see it in stews and chowders, in many Mexican, or Tex/Mex dishes.  You might even add it to something like a cold gazpacho, or in place of chick peas in a salad, or even add it to a three-bean salad.

That' a few ideas anyways.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## medtran49 (May 27, 2014)

I've used a similar preparation as Somebunny.  My mom always made that for me when I was a kid and I still like it.  

Google "hominy recipes" and you'll come up with a lot of different ideas.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 27, 2014)

Like CSW, I'm not a big fan of canned hominy, but I don't go throwing it into the chicken feed, either.

Succotash is the best use I've found. Mix it with frozen or fresh corn and some baby lima beans. My mom always used to put some crumbled bacon in it as well.

If you have the time and inclination, it's worth making hominy from scratch. But be advised it's a lengthy process requiring special ingredients and not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Kayelle (May 27, 2014)

Glad you brought this up. I had nearly forgotten this recipe I posted here four years ago. I must make it this week to go with some grilled rib eyes I have planned.
It's *really good.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/something-different-side-dish-63950.html
*


----------



## CWS4322 (May 27, 2014)

I love the blue hominy I get from Idaho and I love all kinds of legumes--but the canned hominy--the texture was down right gross. The girls liked it.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 27, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Like CSW, I'm not a big fan of canned hominy, but I don't go throwing it into the chicken feed, either.
> 
> Succotash is the best use I've found. Mix it with frozen or fresh corn and some baby lima beans. My mom always used to put some crumbled bacon in it as well.
> 
> If you have the time and inclination, it's worth making hominy from scratch. But be advised it's a lengthy process requiring special ingredients and not for the faint of heart.


I didn't know you had chickens, Steve.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 27, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> I didn't know you had chickens, Steve.



I don't... I just keep chicken feed around for myself.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 28, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> I love the blue hominy I get from Idaho and I love all kinds of legumes--but the canned hominy--the texture was down right gross. The girls liked it.


This is where I get the blue hominy. I do soak it for 48 hours before using it.

Corn Posole


----------



## Kayelle (May 28, 2014)

Blue hominy sounds sooo uneyeappealing to me. Yep, I know that's not a word. lol

Those purple potatoes are a turn off for me too.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 28, 2014)

The blue hominy is not really blue...more "black" than blue. I plant more purple potatoes than red or yellow. I like making potato salad using purple, red, and yellow potatoes around the 4th of July. But then, purple is my favorite color, so purple veggies always get real estate in my veggie garden.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 28, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Blue hominy sounds sooo uneyeappealing to me. Yep, I know that's not a word. lol
> 
> Those purple potatoes are a turn off for me too.


  Both blue & purple spuds and blue hominy attract me due to both their color, and added nutritional value.  The blue potatoes are as full of antioxidents as are spinach, kale, and brussel sprouts.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kayelle (May 28, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Both blue & purple spuds and blue hominy attract me due to both their color, and added nutritional value.  The blue potatoes are as full of antioxidents as are* spinach, kale, and brussel sprouts.*
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Ahhhh, but those things are the right color. I'll get my antioxidants from spinach and kale, never the *evil* brussel sprouts.


----------



## FrankZ (May 28, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> the *evil* brussel sprouts.




Very evil...


----------



## CWS4322 (May 28, 2014)

Ahhh...but  there is purple kale...I plant both--purple and green kale. And I'm loving the purple asparagus--it is so much easier to see against the grass...Most purple veggies turn green when cooked (at least the ones I plant do--purple beans, purple broccoli, purple asparagus, purple okra), but are more nutritious than plain green ones.


----------



## Zereh (May 28, 2014)

I love hominy! Though I always purchase fresh nixtamal when I can.

Mote Pillo (hominy with eggs) is a weekend favorite around here. 

No idea where this one came from, but it's high on the request list when we BBQ:

Hominy Casserole

8 slices thick bacon
1 large onion, finely diced
4 14.5-ounce cans white hominy, drained
2 4-ounce cans diced green chilies (Hatch chilies are splendid)
1 cup grated sharp cheddar cheese
1 seeded, finely diced fresh jalapeno (optional, for heat)
Extra cheddar, bacon, and chilies for sprinkling

Fry the bacon until almost crisp; remove from skillet and drain all but a couple of tablespoons bacon grease. Crumble the bacon and set aside.

Add onion to skillet and cook for a couple of minutes. Pour in hominy and stir for a couple of minute until warm. Add cheese, chilies, jalapenos (if using), and bacon and stir until cheese is melted. Remove from heat.

Pour mixture into a large baking pan and sprinkle with a little more cheese, bacon, and green chilies, if desired.

Bake at 350 for 15 minutes, or until hot and heated through.


----------



## Kayelle (May 29, 2014)

Z, that recipe looks really close to the one I thought I had made up, only mine has tomatoes.




Kayelle said:


> Glad you brought this up. I had nearly forgotten this recipe I posted here four years ago. I must make it this week to go with some grilled rib eyes I have planned.
> It's *really good.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/something-different-side-dish-63950.html
> *


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 2, 2014)

Please, (a foreigner asks) what is "hominy". I gather it could be some sort of grain?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 2, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Please, (a foreigner asks) what is "hominy". I gather it could be some sort of grain?




Dried corn kernals processed in lyme.  Sold canned here, and frequently used in Southern and Latin American cooking.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hominy


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 2, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Dried corn kernals processed in lyme. Sold canned here, and frequently used in Southern and Latin American cooking.
> 
> Hominy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
Thank you.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 2, 2014)

Mad Cook, you may have also heard of "grits" as a southern comfort food. It's made from ground hominy, as is the finer ground Masa Harina used for making Mexican Tamale's and tortillas.

Here's an interesting read...http://www.ehow.com/facts_7306717_history-hominy.html?ref=Track2&utm_source=ask


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 4, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Ahhhh, but those things are the right color. I'll get my antioxidants from spinach and kale, never the *evil* brussel sprouts.


I think I'm going to set up a support group for the poor brussels sprout - "Are you small, round and green? Do bigger vegetables kick sand in your face? Do humans turn their backs when they see you? Join the Sprout Action Society (AKA the SAS)."

I love them. Eat them regularly in winter and Christmas dinner wouldn't be the same without them. (I don't touch the ones imported from the southern hemisphere in summer they're tasteless) Read the BS section in Jane Grigson's veg book and try some of the recipes. I promise you you'll be converted. The secret is not to boil them to mush.

Up with brussels sprouts - down with kale!


----------



## cave76 (Jun 4, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> I think I'm going to set up a support group for the poor brussels sprout - "Are you small, round and green? Do bigger vegetables kick sand in your face? Do humans turn their backs when they see you? Join the Sprout Action Society (AKA the SAS)."
> 
> I love them. Eat them regularly in winter and Christmas dinner wouldn't be the same without them. (I don't touch the ones imported from the southern hemisphere in summer they're tasteless) Read the BS section in Jane Grigson's veg book and try some of the recipes. I promise you you'll be converted. The secret is not to boil them to mush.
> 
> Up with brussels sprouts - down with kale!



Can I be a member of the SAS?  It's always strange to see people who love cabbage or kale turn their noses up at Brussels sprouts. Reminds me of a friend who would NOT eat liverwurst but liked Braunschweiger.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 4, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Can I be a member of the SAS?  It's always strange to see people who love cabbage or kale turn their noses up at Brussels sprouts. Reminds me of a friend who would NOT eat liverwurst but liked Braunschweiger.



no no no....BS's taste nothing like kale or cabbage. If bacon can't save those little devils nothing can!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 4, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> no no no....BS's taste nothing like kale or cabbage. If bacon can't save those little devils nothing can!




+1.  Well put, Kayelle.  They have their own evil flavor, no matter how they're prepared.


----------



## cave76 (Jun 4, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> no no no....BS's taste nothing like kale or cabbage. If bacon can't save those little devils nothing can!




A bit of pre-conceived opinion, ducky? No, they don't taste like kale or cabbage but they're just as good or as icky in that strangely cruciferous way depending......  And they're so CUTE!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 5, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Can I be a member of the SAS?



Me too! I just love sprouts.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 5, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Me too! I just love sprouts.


I'm all in! Love to take the sprouts, peel the leaves off, saute them in some bacon fat, drizzle with some maple syrup and some chopped bacon.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 5, 2014)

cave76 said:


> A bit of pre-conceived opinion, ducky? No, they don't taste like kale or cabbage but they're just as good or as icky in that strangely cruciferous way depending......  And they're so CUTE!



They have a bitter flavor that not everyone enjoys.


----------



## cave76 (Jun 5, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> They have a bitter flavor that not everyone enjoys.



Those people must have a more developed taste for bitterness. Be glad---- it might prevent you from being poisoned! 

"[...] the back of our tongue is very sensitive to bitter tastes. This is apparently to protect us so that we can spit out poisonous or spoiled foods or substances before they enter the throat and are swallowed."

So a Brussels sprout will never poison them. 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0033701/


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 5, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Those people must have a more developed taste for bitterness.



Actually, it just means they have more taste buds for bitter flavors than the average person, due to natural variation.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 5, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Actually, it just means they have more taste buds for bitter flavors than the average person, due to natural variation.


Are they the same people who don't like cilantro?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 5, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Are they the same people who don't like cilantro?




Nope.  Cilantro=yum.  Brussels sprouts=yuck.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Are they the same people who don't like cilantro?




Not in my case.  I like BS but can't handle raw cilantro.  It tastes like soap to me.  And, yes, I do know what soap tastes like.  Don't ask.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 5, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Nope.  Cilantro=yum.  Brussels sprouts=yuck.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 5, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Not in my case.  I like BS but can't handle raw cilantro.  It tastes like soap to me.  And, yes, I do know what soap tastes like.  Don't ask.



Not asking, simply speculating.  I would suspect something about consequences for choosing the wrong words in front of either Mom or Dad.  At least, that's how I found out what soap tasted like.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind fo the North


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 5, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Nope.  Cilantro=yum.  Brussels sprouts=yuck.





Andy M. said:


> I like BS but can't handle raw cilantro.



I like both. In fact, I would probably enjoy a salad made entirely of Brussels sprouts AND cilantro.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 5, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> I like both. In fact, I would probably enjoy a salad made entirely of Brussels sprouts AND cilantro.




Living in perfect hominy...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 5, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Living in perfect hominy...



That's so bad it made me snicker.  Your timing is perfect.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 5, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> That's so bad it made me snicker.  Your timing is perfect.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North




  Sorry Chief, had to bring us back on-topic, which is like trying to herd cats, teenage boys, or ground squirrels.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 5, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Nope.  Cilantro=yum.  Brussels sprouts=yuck.




Summed up nicely.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 5, 2014)

FrankZ said:


> Summed up nicely.




Thanks Frank!  Obviously you are a man of perception and good taste.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 5, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks Frank!  Obviously you are a man of perception and good taste.




I'm something alright...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 7, 2014)

Brussle sprouts, as you all know, are a like a miniature cabbage.  If picked young, they are tender and yummy, especially with something like a Bearnaise, or Hollandaise sauce spooned over the top.  The acidity of the sauce helps balance the brussle sprout flavor.  A little dill goes good as well.

I like brussle sprouts poached in clarified butter, with a bit of garlic.

PriFi, I think that you should experiment with brussel sprout ice cream.  I mean, after all, ogres use ear wax as a condiment.  How bad can it be?.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 7, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> PriFi, I think that you should experiment with brussel sprout ice cream.  I mean, after all, ogres use ear wax as a condiment.  How bad can it be?.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I don't live at my Mom's anymore...I don't have to eat them and you can't make me.  I eat enough cabbage, kale and broccoli to satisfy the brassica crowd.  If I started eating brussels sprout that wouldn't leave any for you.

Okay, I am out of catch phrases...

Oh!  You can have my share of cauilflower, too!    

But, I love hominy, in or out of posole.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 7, 2014)

How did this tasty thread about hominy become *rancid* with talk of the Hannibal Lecter of food??


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 7, 2014)

*“I ate his liver with some brussel sprouts and a nice chianti”     *


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 7, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> How did this tasty thread about hominy become *rancid* with talk of the Hannibal Lecter of food??



No idea!  I thought hominy was a far cry from "the Hannibal Lecter of food".


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 7, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> *“I ate his liver with some brussel sprouts and a nice chianti”     *



I thought it went; "I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice Chianti."

Yup, I just watched the YouTube video.  It was fava beans.  Oh, and I agree, we should get back to the topic of Hominy.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## powerplantop (Jun 8, 2014)

To get hominy without the funny can texture try this product

It is corn that has undergone the nixtamal process and had the skins removed then dried. It can be found in Mexican markets. To use it soak overnight, then simmer is water until soft (about 2 hours).


----------



## Zereh (Jun 8, 2014)

This is what fresh nixtamal looks like at stores around here:


----------



## powerplantop (Jun 8, 2014)

Zereh said:


> This is what fresh nixtamal looks like at stores around here:



Wish I could find those! They look nice.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 8, 2014)

Zereh said:


> This is what fresh nixtamal looks like at stores around here:





powerplantop said:


> To get hominy without the funny can texture try this product
> 
> It is corn that has undergone the nixtamal process and had the skins  removed then dried. It can be found in Mexican markets. To use it soak  overnight, then simmer is water until soft (about 2 hours).



Thanks  for these tips from both of you as I've never been really happy with  the texture of canned hominy although I've liked it enough to use it. The texture of the hominy served to me by Mexican friends is much better and I bet they've used these "no can" options.  Duhh...why didn't I think of that. On my way to our little Mexican market.


----------

